# Another "You don't know nicotine" message



## fbb1964 (22/4/21)

Veteran journalist Marc Gunther published an alarming new piece today:
"The most outrageous aspect of these measures is that the cigarette market, responsible for nearly half a million US deaths annually, is being protected by people who claim to be anti-smoking advocates."
6-minute read that is worthy of a
https://marcgunther.medium.com/thes...ttes-could-do-more-harm-than-good-80d9838f48e

Reactions: Like 1


----------

